# How did you come up with your forum/internet name?



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Just wondering. I've looked at other peoples names and wondered why?/what? & I'm sure others have done the same for mine.

My last name is Brooksher. brkshr is my last name with no vowels. First time I used it was for a personalized license plate & it carried on from there.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine is pretty simple and inspired by hip hop mainly Snoop Dogg. My real name is Shane New so shiz for Shane and nu for New. Nice topic as I have been curious about others as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

You guys are no fun here!


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

brkshr said:


> You guys are no fun here!


I know right? I was the only one to answer, maybe everyone is to embarrassed to tell why. Man up guys...lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

OK, I'll see if I can help get things going. My name encompasses quite a few things for me. Originally it came from a goofy, funny, old Saturday Night Live skit. My avatar is actually a photo of the landshark used in those skits. Plus, I'm a huge Jimmy Buffet fan and a line from his song Fins mentions the sharks that can swim on the land. Also, during the summer I have been known to knock back a couple, a few, ok maybe 10 or so landshark beers during the course of a hot day.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll bite as well to keep this going...

My cn is because I have a black doberman. Sadly we had to put her down on 2/16 but we replaced her with my new black dobe on 2/17.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

landshark said:


> OK, I'll see if I can help get things going. My name encompasses quite a few things for me. Originally it came from a goofy, funny, old Saturday Night Live skit. My avatar is actually a photo of the landshark used in those skits. Plus, I'm a huge Jimmy Buffet fan and a line from his song Fins mentions the sharks that can swim on the land. Also, during the summer I have been known to knock back a couple, a few, ok maybe 10 or so landshark beers during the course of a hot day.


Man I totally forgot about that landshark skit. Good stuff thanks for the flashback...lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gotsflat4love (Aug 1, 2011)

I am a Subaru fanatic and their engines are flat 4 cyl engine.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I'll bite as well to keep this going...
> 
> My cn is because I have a black doberman. Sadly we had to put her down on 2/16 but we replaced her with my new black dobe on 2/17.


Sorry to hear that! I just got a boxer pup myself. Doberman is on my list of dogs to have, but I plan on waiting until I have a little bigger place to live.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll jump in.

Rodeojones is a song by one of my favorite bands - Sunny Day Real Estate. It's also the name of a band I played in when in college (obviously inspired by the song). It's been my forum name forever.

I'm sure most recognize it already, but my avatar is of Tobias Funke from the show Arrested Development. It's the scene where he's describing his intention of trying out for the Blue Man Group. When it's discovered that he hasn't yet gotten the part (and thus him being painted blue is a bit odd) he says, "I'm afraid I just blue myself."


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

I needed a clever way to spell "Her Beaver Smells"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

It's my favorite kick. Not very practical in your average street fight, but it can be devastating if landed correctly.


----------



## netfelix (Mar 1, 2013)

Netfelix my name Felix mixed with netflix BOOM haha


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

For many years, my friends have had these 2 nick names for me. Razor and loverboy. So I put them together. Lol

Razor, because I hardly ever shaved, even though I was in the military. Lol.
Loverboy, cuz I fell in love with chicks too quickly. Like...way too fast. Like at the strip club . Lmao


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

BlackDobe said:


> I'll bite as well to keep this going...
> 
> My cn is because I have a black doberman. Sadly we had to put her down on 2/16 but we replaced her with my new black dobe on 2/17.










sorry to hear that...i have a black and tan and a red and tan...dobermans are great dogs. Little off topic sorry but i had to comment on that. Mines pretty self explantory. Had a gnex then my bdate 0422....i suck at thinking of names but this is a great topic always wondered how people thought of there names.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

interesting stuff. i've always wanted to change my internet name. mine is pretty obvious i was a huge green lantern fan as a kid and my last name is Tan.

wanted to switch it it Titan I'm a greek mythology fan.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

mine's a reference to an old kung fu flick.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

```
{o,o}<br />
|)__)<br />
-"-"-<br />
O RLY?<br />
<br />
 ___<br />
{o.o}<br />
|)_(|<br />
-"-"-<br />
YA RLY<br />
<br />
 ___<br />
{o,o}<br />
(__(|<br />
-"-"-<br />
NO WAI!
```


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

razorloves said:


> For many years, my friends have had these 2 nick names for me. Razor and loverboy. So I put them together. Lol
> 
> Razor, because I hardly ever shaved, even though I was in the military. Lol.
> Loverboy, cuz I fell in love with chicks too quickly. Like...way too fast. Like at the strip club . Lmao


 I figured you just liked Motorola phones a bit too much :







:


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> I figured you just liked Motorola phones a bit too much


Never owned a Moto RAZR. Plus that would make me an idiot for spelling it wrong. Thanks for thinking of me like that. Lol


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

razorloves said:


> Never owned a Moto RAZR. Plus that would make me an idiot for spelling it wrong. Thanks for thinking of me like that. Lol


 np droidlover


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> np droidlover


reported

lmao


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> I figured you just liked Motorola phones a bit too much :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I kinda assumed brkshr was a big fan of Berkshire pork (I mean, who isn't?)


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I thought you were into pirates for the longest time (yarrr). Probably because I watched Dodgeball recently, with Steve the pirate. Then I saw you post ' O'rly ' or something like that & I thought ' ya rly ' & it hit me.
> 
> Same here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4


Lol yeah I would be shocked if yarly came back to post he was a fan of pirates.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## puffingonj (Nov 21, 2012)

My name is pretty self explanatory, and it is my name for many accounts too
;-)

Sent from my liquidS3 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

puffingonj said:


> My name is pretty self explanatory, and it is my name for many accounts too
> ;-)
> 
> Sent from my liquidS3 using RootzWiki


Is it the name on your "dispensary" account. Lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

puffingonj said:


> My name is pretty self explanatory, and it is my name for many accounts too
> ;-)
> 
> Sent from my liquidS3 using RootzWiki


i knew a guy named gonj once, wonder if its the same guy...hmm.







lol j/k

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

When I was first getting into coding, I learned by taking apart code that other people had written and figuring out what it did. Then I started taking bits from one program/script and dropping it into other programs/scripts in order to get the result that I needed. I was, in effect, splicing code.

--> codesplice


----------



## butthertz (Mar 1, 2012)

I am easily angered.


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

i have been searching for the forum where can i find the rooting informations for my phone and found this forum in google


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

hardkick said:


> i have been searching for the forum where can i find the rooting informations for my phone and found this forum in google


Thats your explanation for how you came up with hardkick? I don't get it. Lol


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

razorloves said:


> Thats your explanation for how you came up with hardkick? I don't get it. Lol


Maybe he needs a 'hard kick' to the correct fourm?


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Sure enough, that search _does_ point here.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

But how the hell did that come up before he posted it? 
Codesplices avi makes me want a pet hedgehog.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I always aspired to be an architect, but ultimately settled on importing and exporting....mostly latex. Vandelay Industries

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I always aspired to be an architect, but ultimately settled on importing and exporting....mostly latex. Vandelay Industries
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


And you want to be my latex salesman?

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

shiznu said:


> But how the hell did that come up before he posted it?
> Codesplices avi makes me want a pet hedgehog.


That's the second time someone has made a comment about my avatar in the past <24 hours: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39855847&postcount=1909

I've only been using that picture of Thorin Oakenshield (my hedgehog - and yes, named well before _The Hobbit_ movie came out) for years


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

So that's your pet for reelz? That's awesome. Do they make good pets?


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

shiznu said:


> So that's your pet for reelz? That's awesome. Do they make good pets?


Well, they're different. And I guess it depends on what you mean by "good pet". They take a while to warm up to being handled by people, but they do effectively "bond" for life (which is kind of cool). They're fine being left alone and are generally pretty easy to care for, but they are very sensitive to temperature changes. If it gets below ~65 degrees, they'll start moving slowly and try to hibernate... except they don't remember how to hibernate, so they could end up in a coma instead. They're also clumsy and like to walk off of things, but they're pretty handy at "tuck and roll." Also, they've got some pretty epic prickly quills, so there's that too.

Overall though, he's a pretty cool dude.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like an interesting dude for sure. I'm afraid if I had one we wouldn't get along on the temperature. I have heat flashes like an old menopausal woman. Lol


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

i was searching for the forum that gives me more informations about android in google and found the site name was different and just jumped in and searching for more information


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> I always aspired to be an architect, but ultimately settled on importing and exporting....mostly latex. Vandelay Industries
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


lol do you make everyone answer the phone "Vandelay Industries"?


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

combination of two things
I was a heavy Amiga user, an a DJ, so it came from there. since about 1991
it's been my DJ/user handle for about 20 years


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang "GT" and the paint brand is house of kolor "kameleon"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

mine is allways simple and i like to be that


----------

